# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  37-42ky Human with Recent Neanderthal Ancestry

## Fire Haired14

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal...ture14558.html

Abstract



> Neanderthals are thought to have disappeared in Europe approximately 39,000–41,000 years ago but they have contributed 1–3% of the DNA of present-day people in Eurasia1. Here we analyse DNA from a 37,000–42,000-year-old2 modern human from Peştera cu Oase, Romania. Although the specimen contains small amounts of human DNA, we use an enrichment strategy to isolate sites that are informative about its relationship to Neanderthals and present-day humans. *We find that on the order of 6–9% of the genome of the Oase individual is derived from Neanderthals*, more than any other modern human sequenced to date. Three chromosomal segments of Neanderthal ancestry are over 50 centimorgans in size, indicating that *this individual had a Neanderthal ancestor as recently as four to six generations back*. However, the Oase individual does not share more alleles with later Europeans than with East Asians, suggesting that *the Oase population did not contribute substantially to later humans in Europe.*

----------


## LeBrok

This is great. Not only we see one of Neanderthal admixtures at this stage, but also European population replacement afterwords. I guess Gravettians came from somewhere else and replaced existing population. There was Kostenki guy from around this time who didn't have much connection with later Europeans, or West Eurasians either. 

Did they catch his parental haplogroup?

----------


## Yaan

> This is great. Not only we see one of Neanderthal admixtures at this stage, but also European population replacement afterwords. I guess Gravettians came from somewhere else and replaced existing population. There was Kostenki guy from around this time who didn't have much connection with later Europeans, or West Eurasians either. 
> 
> Did they catch his parental haplogroup?


As far as I understood it macrogroup F

----------


## Greying Wanderer

> _suggesting that_*the Oase population did not contribute substantially to later humans in Europe.*


I think looking at the quantity of neanderthal genes may be missing the point. The important bit is if particular genes that crossed over were critical adaptations to the environment like the Tibetan high altitude genes.

----------


## Fire Haired14

> This is great. Not only we see one of Neanderthal admixtures at this stage, but also European population replacement afterwords. I guess Gravettians came from somewhere else and replaced existing population. There was Kostenki guy from around this time who didn't have much connection with later Europeans, or West Eurasians either. 
> 
> Did they catch his parental haplogroup?


The paper is freely available here.

http://eurogenes.blogspot.com/2015/0...m-romania.html

He had Y DNA F* and mtDNA N*. K14(Kostnki) was mostly from the ancestral-population of WHG/ANE. His bloodline was very successful. 

My guess is: 40,000 years ago no part of the world was densely populated and no region was officially settled by anyone. Some of the first humans In each region could have been from very differnt ancestries.

----------


## LeBrok

> The paper is freely available here.
> 
> http://eurogenes.blogspot.com/2015/0...m-romania.html
> 
> He had Y DNA F* and mtDNA N*. K14(Kostnki) was mostly from the ancestral-population of WHG/ANE. His bloodline was very successful. 
> 
> My guess is: 40,000 years ago no part of the world was densely populated and no region was officially settled by anyone. Some of the first humans In each region could have been from very differnt ancestries.


Right, Kostenki was with Aurignacian culture. The Culture which replaced previous inhabitants, notably this one, Pestera Cu Oase individual.
I mixed Kostenki with Ust'Ishim.

----------


## epoch

I have recently given Oase 1 some thought. The find has not been getting much attention. Maybe that is unjustified. One of the reasons I gave it a though is that a mystery population contributing to *some* south American Indians has been found, that shows great affinity to Onge and Australonesian people. 



Oase 1 shows about 10% of Oceanian affinity in Genetikers runs. 
EDIT: Misread Davids Eurogenes K15


It is a remarkable find, as I mentioned before, because Oase 1 looks equally distant to (modern day!) East Asians and HG's (Loschbour and K 14). In that respect it appears similar to Ust'-Ishim. However, D-stats show Ust'-Ishim will clearly side with both East-Asians and HG's against Oase 1 whereas Oase 1 does not prefer them only but slightly over Ust'-Ishim. 




However, even if very slightly, it will somehow side a very tiny bit with American Indians. The Indians used in this paper are a mixture of two Karitiana genomes and one Mixe. Karitiana is one of the Austronesian and Onge affiliated groups whereas Mixe is not.

----------

